# My Disorganized Collection (pic heavy)



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 10, 2007)

I love make-up!!! Got home today and decided to take pictures of my collection because I've been in a s**tastic mood. Enjoy.




Lipglosses and conditioners




Lipsticks/lipliners




Lipsticks/lipliners




Blushes and beauty powders




Foundations, powders, and bronzers




Liquid foundations and concealers spread out




Liquid foundations and concealers




Gel/Creme Eyeliners




Paint Pots, paints, and cream formula eyeshadows




Quads and my palette




MAC Eyeshadows (mineralize and pots)




Blushes and other face stuff




Non-MAC Eyeshadows




Three of my cutest palettes




Opened




Non-MAC Lipglosses (some, the rest I put in caboodles)




Pigments




Mascaras




Where it's all stored


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice collection. 

"Where the magic happens".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's too cute!


----------



## yumin1988 (Mar 11, 2007)

Did I see chanel??

Lol..i still think u have a good collection!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 11, 2007)

Lovely collection!

Oooh, what's this? It's so cute!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Lovely collection!

Oooh, what's this? It's so cute!!




_

 
Too Faced Bunny Tail in Pink Champange
it's a little poof on a stick that dispenses pink champange body powder.


----------



## Kim. (Mar 11, 2007)

Love it, I thought I was the only one that wasn't super organized


----------



## miztgral (Mar 12, 2007)

Ooh I like the conair 3-way mirror with lights.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2007)

My collections looks like that..but hey..I don't get how people can keep thier stuff organized.

Nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

lovely co0llection.....love the chanel


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 14, 2007)

Ooo, so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where did you get the teal and white case in the first picture??  I so want one!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Ooo, so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where did you get the teal and white case in the first picture??  I so want one!_

 
It's my mom's from the early 90's so I have no clue ^.^;
But the Caboodle's company (the brand it is) is still around and makes similar models (caboodles site)


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

if im not mistaken, in your purple basket i see a glitter liner that "Charlotte Russe" was selling at their register=) i bought all of them!!! BTW, nice stuff!!!


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 8, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 21, 2008)

Updated ^.^


----------

